

Flickr enhances support for its API - Sam_Odio
http://ostatic.com/158974-blog/flickr-introduces-code-flickr-delivers-apis-and-source-code

======
rlm
Linkjacked dupe. And here's the shameless plug ;-)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=165688>

